# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Hinhin...

## La Rédaction

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Crashy

::w00t:: 

 ::w00t::

----------


## Erokh

gniiiii!! gniiiiiii!!


c'est des reliures? hein! dites! c'est des reliures! 

hein! dites! dites dites! s'il vous plaiiiiiiit

----------


## KikujiroTM

::mellow::

----------


## Anonyme1023

J'en suis sur que ce sont des reliures !! DONNEZ LES NOUUUUUUUUUUUS
...D'un autre coté j'trouve ça bizar d'étre livrer un dimanche... M'enfin bon, j'y connais rien en livraison professionel

----------


## Lotto

non, c'est pas des reliures...  :<_<:  

c'est de l'art venu d'ailleurs    ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

C’est quoi ? Le nouveau jeu avec de la troidé qui tue et une physique qui tue ? Où on doit bouger des caisses ?

----------


## Crashy

C'est les nouvelles caisses de killzone 3, c'est du ingame   ::wub::

----------


## aerlin

Se sont des ps3 ? La nouvelle maison de Tarace?

----------


## JCLB

ces cartons sont peut-être remplis de jeux de PS3 qui attendent la PS3.
Ils ont pas fini d'attendre !
J'espère qu'ils sont abonnés à CanrdPC pour patienter jusqu'au printemps.

----------


## plon

> 


T'as vraiment une sale gueule sur la photo, Mr Omar BOulon. Je t'imaginais pas comme ça.... je suis déçu, je vais résilier mon abonnement. (merde, je suis pas abonné.)  ::ninja::

----------


## Sheraf

C'est SOKOBAN 2006 ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Les nouveaux serveurs pour la prochaine adaptation qui va déchirer sa môman  ::w00t::  !

----------


## vindhler

c'est quoi le problème ?
vous voyez pas que c'est juste une pile de cartons ?   ::|:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> c'est quoi le problème ?
> vous voyez pas que c'est juste une pile de cartons ?


Oui donc c'est bien ce qu je disais : des serveurs en cartons  :;): .

----------


## Yuki

:<_<:  Omar boulon déménage ...  ::blink::

----------


## Anonyme1023

La qualité de la photo fais quand même pensé à un telephone portable datant d'il y a 2 ans... Ou une webcam datant d'il y a 2 ans aussi d'ailleur...

----------


## FlupKe

C'est Counteur Straique 2, je reconnais les caisses.

----------


## badseb

La redac s'est faite une partie de TETRIS ?

----------


## ducon

C’est ce qui va nous tomber sur la gueule, à nous pauvres _flooders_ ?

----------


## KikujiroTM

Nan c'est un commemoration avec reconstitution du World Trade Center !!!   ::lol::   ::ninja:: 

Et tout ca dans la Redac' ! oui madame !

----------


## Mr.Gérald

Moi je sais ... moi je sais !! C'est des cartons !!

----------


## aerlin

*supposition du jeu sherlock holmes:*
question: les caisses sont-elles vides?
supposition : si ce n'est pas le cas, les choses qu'elles contiennent ne sont pas lourdes ni fragiles. Autrement, vous n'auriez pas pris le risque de les empiler comme des sauvages (enfin rassurez-moi).

----------


## Tritium

> La qualité de la photo fais quand même pensé à un telephone portable datant d'il y a 2 ans... Ou une webcam datant d'il y a 2 ans aussi d'ailleur...


Ca vient d'un Sony Ericsson W800i
(photo prise le 10 septembre à 19h18, focale : 2.8, durée d'exposition 0.05s, ISO : 320  [Merci Opéra ^^])

----------


## --Lourd--

Mais c'est horrible ! Carton attak !!!!!!!   ::w00t::

----------


## rogueleader247

C'est la rédac qui déménage dans une cave plus grande pour faire travailler plus d'esclaves  ::ninja::

----------


## sissi

Ca peut etre tout et n'importe quoi...
Et si c'était les reste de bonne foi des dirigeants de Sony

----------


## Kastoi

mais z'avez rien compris, 

c'est un jeu de caisses...   ::zzz::  

(j'espere qu'elle n'a pas déja été faite celle là  ::o:  )

----------


## finsh

C'est Boulon qui s'amuse. Il s'emmerde et il veut animer le forum comme la derniere fois, sauf que la, au lieu de flooder et que ce soit flagrant, il s'arrange (le petit malin) pour qu'on s'exite tout seul, comme des grands.

edit: rarement vu autant de monde sur un topic !   ::o:

----------


## jofission

C'est les amendements déposés par la gauche sur la privatisation de GDF qu'on a abrités dans des cartons.   ::):

----------


## Super Menteur

Ho le joli plafond. Mais c'est pas très solide ce genre de plaques non ?

----------


## Yuki

> C'est les amendements déposés par la gauche sur la privatisation de GDF qu'on a abrités dans des cartons.


C'est liste des articles de répression de la loi DADVSI  ::w00t::   :P 

PS : J'adore les smilies de canard PC !!!  ::wub::

----------


## Sekkyumu

Histoire de fêter le 11 Septembre ? xD.

----------


## flibulin bulard

ohhh que c'est mignon!!
un nouveau concours arrive!

----------


## Billoute

les premières images de vrai gameplay de Metal Gear Solid sur PS3 ?

----------


## lordpatou

Les cartons s'empiles, je comprend c'est un message subliminal qui annonce la révolution de l'embalage des cartons autonomes qui se plient seul grace à l'energie solaire.

----------


## jio

CanardPC lance un nouveau mag : CanardGadget avec des lapins en kilts kits à monter dedans !   :B):

----------


## flibulin bulard

ou alors qu'ils font coucou et qu'ils vendent les meubles pour avoir une retraite heureuse...

plus serieusement ca me rapelle ce post de notre cher déboulonné:





> Tiens...
> Ca me fait penser qu'on s'apprête à lancer un concours sur ce principe, avec des abonnements à la clef.
> 
> Plus de détails bientôt.


ah et aussi il y a eu un UP dans le topic "reliures"


slogan de canard pc: avec boulon, secret toujours bien gardés...

----------


## AncalagonTotof

Bah moi je dirais que ce sont juste deux tours ... Et demain, elles vont tomber, non ?

----------


## Niklaos

Merci pour cette news utile Boulon  ::): 

Ca fait plaisir de voir qu'il y'a encor de vrais journalistes   ::w00t::

----------


## XWolverine

En fait, c'est l'embuscade que Boulon et El Gringo ont préparée pour le putsch de lundi matin  ::lol::

----------


## flibulin bulard

possible...
c'est vrai qu'ils sont louche ces deux la...a la redac un dimance soir...hmmmm!  ::ninja::

----------


## Lotto

complot de el gringo et boulon?   ::w00t::

----------


## Caca Président

c'est le retour des invendus ?  ::ninja::

----------


## SetaSensei

Y a eu livraison de coke pour bosser 24/24 et finir les CPC à temps ?

----------


## Daeke

> La redac s'est faite une partie de TETRIS ?


Pareil, à mon avis O. Boulon nous montre juste qu'il a battu El Gringo à Tetris.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Y a eu livraison de coke pour bosser 24/24 et finir les CPC à temps ?


+1

ca doit être ca...

----------


## badmad

C'est du foie de canard.

----------


## flibulin bulard

non, un MG42 en kit...

----------


## Davwrc

Je savais pas quoi écrire mais je me devais de l'écrire, alors voilà c'est fait.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

C'est peut-être une ruse de sioux pour tester le nombre max de connexions que le serveur peut accepter : 90 utilisateurs sur ce sujet !

Je comprends mieux pourquoi les level designers bourrent leurs niveaux de caisses : ce sont des objets très populaires apparemment.

----------


## flibulin bulard

pas mieux...

----------


## SetaSensei

Ils sont balèzes chez coincoin quand meme ...

Rassembler autant de monde autour de cartons   ::blink::

----------


## Hargn

C'est une photaflood, et ça marche.

----------


## Blackstaff

Alors M. boulon ? Une photo de cartons pour tenter de nous exciter, hein ? Rien d'autre à faire le dimanche ?   ::XD::   ::wacko::

----------


## Yoryze

C'est les boîtes qui restent de l'offre d'abonnement à CPC + Söldner Ze"Crate" Wouarze ?

----------


## ToasT

C'est de la manipulation !!!! Ne répondez pas a ce topic, ou vous AaaRgh ... EEErghuuuuarfffllf ....


 :zomb:  Morir es vivir ...

----------


## finsh

Le pire, c'est qu'il est là, il rode sur les topics ou il a laissé planer le doute ET IL L'OUVRE PAS!
*tu vas parler oui !?!*

----------


## Tazztcha

::blink::   ::huh::  
Incroyable quand même tous ce monde
il est temps d'essayer de résoudre cette énigme...

 ::wacko::  
voyons, nous avons exactement 10 caisse empilés...
Certaine ont des bout de papier blanc, probablement un feuille sauvagement déchiré...
C'est surment un coup du facteur fou!
 ::wacko::  
...
...
...
C'est peut être toutes les PS3 que compte sortir sony au Japon... (troll inside)  ::ninja::  
...
...
...

----------


## Yoryze

N'empêche qu'il y a *UN* utilisateur anonyme sur le post... ouais ouais...

----------


## ToasT

Ce sont les reliures de Couly ....  ::P: rie:

----------


## Bourinette

des cartons de flood ?
 ::ninja::

----------


## Marty

Je pense que ce sont les remerciement, de la part de toutes les vaches laitieres ou de tout les pigeons, à Bethesda.

Car comme vous le savez grace au Canard PC 126 : "Bethesda proposera un nouveau mod payant pour oblivion permettant d'adopter un pigeon ou une vache laitiere. Ils veulent rendre un hommage a tous ceux qui achètent leurs mods"

Ceci n'est qu'une hypothese (  ::XD::  )

----------


## El Gringo

> Pareil, à mon avis O. Boulon nous montre juste qu'il a battu El Gringo à Tetris.


Boulon ne me battra jamais nul part, jamais!

----------


## O.Boulon

Normal puisque tu évites tous les jeux où j'assure : Guitar Hero, Company of Heroes, Tony Hawk, les relations sociales...

----------


## francou008

MAIS QU'EST CE????

----------


## wakestorm

:<_<:  C'est la livraisons du dernier modèle de modérateur de forum ! Et il commence très fort, avec une simple image il a déjà ramené la plupart de ses futures victimes... Ce forum va bientôt devenir un lieu redouté de tous les lecteurs.
Révoltons-nous ! A bas la censure et vive les choucroutes libres ! Que le peuple se lève et se batte avec moi pour le devenir des lapins !! Queuuuarrrgghh.... Hmmff.. hmmf... hmmmmmf...

----------


## Bouyi

> MAIS QU'EST CE????


T'es pas censé bosser pour ton bac Francou ?   ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> Normal puisque tu évites tous les jeux où j'assure : Guitar Hero, Company of Heroes, Tony Hawk, les relations sociales...


Jamais!

----------


## badmad

::w00t::  
Le nouveau processeur AMD quadri core.
Duke nukem forever.
Les pages jaunes lunaires.
Une fatwa manuscrit de ben laden.
Sa lettre de demission de M boulon.
Les 180000 amendements de l'opposition pour la fusion suez-gaz de france.
La Tetralogie de N Sarkozy a paraitre d'ici mai 2007.
Le discours de l'ambassadeur iranien a l'Onu.
Les explications scientifiques du deboisement planetaire.
Le nombre de plainte pour contrefacon de canard laqué.
Le test de Coh dans le prochain cpc.
Le hors sujet special WOW de joystick ( pardon je m'excuse je suis impure je sais).
La nouvelle manette play3.
Et enfin je dirais du papier toilette pour elephant souffrant de diaré aigu.

----------


## aerlin

Ce sont peut-être les affaires de Moulinex. Il revient sur le devant de la scène après des années d'hérances.

----------


## Zepolak

Curieux de savoir si O. Boulon a lu Machiavel...   ::(:  

Parce que c'est la grande classe, quoiqu'il en soit   ::|:  (ou pas...)

----------


## finsh

> Normal puisque tu évites tous les jeux où j'assure : Guitar Hero, Company of Heroes, Tony Hawk, *les relations sociales...*


+1
Tu reponds pas à tes mp   ::ninja::

----------


## Kas3rkin

C'est juste un poste, qui est la pour qu'un max de geeks que nous sommes, repondent a un post completement stupide, inutile, injustifié, qui permet de faire croire au redacteur en chef que le site fonctionne encore et que son posteur ne lui sert pas a rien.

Ce qui permet aussi de pouvoir faire une moyenne du nombre d'idiot capable de repondre a ce genre de post, pour savoir si oui ou non canardplus doit devenir canardmoins...

 ::|:  

P.S: ce soir j'en ai marre  ::(:

----------


## quake3looser

mhh alors deux pile de cartons, côte à côte comme deux buildings, mhh et on est la veille du 11 septembre ...

nan finalement non je vois pas !


arghh mais si, al quaida a pris le contrôle de canard!!!

vite envoyez sam fisher !!

----------


## XWolverine

> Boulon ne me battra jamais nul part, jamais!


Il s'est enregistré au forum avant toi  ::):   :^_^:   ::lol::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Il s'est enregistré au forum avant toi


Et il a plus de messages  ::XD::

----------


## XWolverine

> Et il a plus de messages


Ca, c'est pas vraiment une victoire, regarde bobo  ::):

----------


## El Gringo

Jamais!

----------


## Poulidor

Moi, j'ai tout compris.
Le topic s'appelle hinhin, hin est l'écriture phonétique de 1. Donc hinhin = 11.

11 comme le 11 septembre.


Et l'image, deux tours de cartons prêtes à s'écroûler. C'est flagrant.

----------


## El Gringo

> +1
> Tu reponds pas à tes mp


Effectivement, je l'avais pas vu. Mais je ne mijote rien avec les tocards.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Savez-vous que le fait d'empiler des caisses ou des cartons se traduit par le verbe "gerber"?

----------


## XWolverine

> Moi, j'ai tout compris.
> Le topic s'appelle hinhin, hin est l'écriture phonétique de 1. Donc hinhin = 11.
> 
> 11 comme le 11 septembre.
> 
> 
> Et l'image, deux tours de cartons prêtes à s'écroûler. C'est flagrant.


Non, Poulidor, tu devrais le savoir 1 et 1, ça fait 2. Toujours 2  ::):   ::):   ::):

----------


## aerlin

Casque est même venu jeter un oeil. La terre tremble... et des cartons en jaillissent.

----------


## Serianox

La nouvelle version du "Postaflood pour les nuls"?   ::blink::  

Balèze si c'est le cas, je cours l'acheter   ::lol::

----------


## finsh

> Effectivement, je l'avais pas vu. Mais je ne mijote rien avec les tocards.


  ::XD::   Comment ca balannnnnnnnnnce.

edit: mp>> qu'est ce que vous mijotez tout les deux ?

----------


## eMKa

Ouais Sam Fisher vient nous aider, on a du boulot pour toi   ::):  

Moi je pensais à : 

- des rouleaux de PQ (les stocks ont l'air  vides vu la quantité)
- des rouleaux de Printemps (vive la Chine qui envahie elle aussi la rédac')
- 302 Nvidia GeForce 8200 GTX-2 en 12xQuad SLI
- le courrier des lecteurs (allez mentez pas y'en a pas autant..  :P )

Nan ?

Ou alors Les Lapins Crétins de RaYmaN 4 ?

----------


## aloxbollox

Ah ouais...quand même...

----------


## XWolverine

74 en ligne, un dimanche soir, c'est carton(s) plein(s) (enfin, on espère qu'ils sont pleins)  ::):

----------


## Scorbut

lapin compris

----------


## SetaSensei

> lapin compris


"Les québéquois lait rétour"   ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

On est tout tendus comme des strings là...

Dur   ::w00t::   ::blink::   ::o:

----------


## eXco

c'rien....c'rien....koike.....

et merde j'en peu plus... :angry2: 
keskc'...aaaarg  ::sad::   ::|:

----------


## Pilosite

Niark niark




et ça c'est rien, planquez vous quand Boulon va lâcher des caisses.

----------


## Lt Anderson

J'espère que les gars de la rédac n'ont pas oublié de signer le bordereau...  :P

----------


## KikujiroTM

On pourrai pas faire un sondage sur le contenu de ces boites mystere ?   ::):

----------


## SetaSensei

> On pourrai pas faire un sondage sur le contenu de ces boites mystere ?


A ce moment là, les boites contiendraient des "." ???   ::ninja::  

"L'a pô compris"

----------


## Vox

C'est beau de se réunir autour de cartons   :^_^:   !

----------


## KikujiroTM

> C'est beau de se réunir autour de cartons    !


Manque plus que le Sapin et les chants de Noel...

----------


## Guest

On est tout tendus comme des strings là...

Dur   ::w00t::   ::blink::   ::o:

----------


## SetaSensei

J'entends d'ici le Boulon qui ricane en nous voyant poster

Au final y aura rien dans les cartons   ::zzz::

----------


## Guest

J'ai du mal avec l'informatique ce soir... double post en carton... tiens, encore des cartons, marrant =)

----------


## Anonyme1023

Mais il fais un carton ce topic ^^
Hop là, j'vais m'pieuté, verrais les réponses demain matin :P

----------


## TimeBomb

On se croirait a l'assemblée nationale   :<_<:

----------


## finsh

On peut taper le carton aussi   ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

Quoi qu'il en soit, ce post cartonne...  ::huh::  
la raison ne peut expliquer tant de cellulose virtuelle...

----------


## Korfuri

Les deux images avec les piles de cartons ne viennent pas de la même pièce. La deuxième n'a pas de faux-plafond qui fait des gros carrés.

La deuxième provient d'un site d'une association (ou un truc du genre) de diffusion de la bible. Ces cartons sont pleins de bibles. http://www.esaie55.free.fr/site/diffusion.htm

L'autre... Mystère, toujours  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

Aidez Canard PC, achetez un carton.
Depuis des années, les cartons souffrent. Ils souffrent de leur condition, de leur manque de considération.
Il ne tient qu'a nous de faire un geste, pour que cela cesse, pour que leur solitude ne leur pèse plus autant.

Allez quoi, c'est moins chiant qu'un vieux, ça pue moins ça crève pas a la canicule et ça prend pas de place...

Soyez cools...

----------


## Michael d'Amour

* Ci-joint mon certificat de participation au "Topic sur les cartons" *

----------


## sissi

82 utilisateur(s) sur ce sujet (51 invité(s) et 0 utilisateur(s) anonyme(s))
31 membre(s) : Clark, Alf.Red, Taï Lolo, wardog, Ork, Damned-wolf, Oni-Oni, El Gringo, XWolverine, sissi, Aur, SetaSensei, Crashy, JeanNo, MadArcher, Tiax, Daeke, Mick Taner, Scorbut, O.Boulon, Mahorn, Mangetonlion, Aekhold, Yo-gourt, The_Sims, uzmtp, Stifler, jaxom, Daedalus29, TimeBomb, Vox
Gloups  ::wacko::  Ya du monde...


Peut etre une idée par rapport aux cartons la,je m'explique:
carton->déménageurs->force->viril->hormones qui s'affolent->rédacteurs cpc gay?

----------


## wardog

tiens le livreur s'est plante d'adresse... c'est mon nouveau PC qui arrive   ::lol::

----------


## ZeK

> Aidez Canard PC, achetez un carton.
> Depuis des années, les cartons souffrent. Ils souffrent de leur condition, de leur manque de considération.
> Il ne tient qu'a nous de faire un geste, pour que cela cesse, pour que leur solitude ne leur pèse plus autant.
> 
> Allez quoi, c'est moins chiant qu'un vieux, ça pue moins ça crève pas a la canicule et ça prend pas de place...
> 
> Soyez cools...


Si de la place ça en prends quand même un peu d'après la photo.....  :<_<:

----------


## wardog

> Si de la place ça en prends quand même un peu d'après la photo.....


un carton ca se plie... un vieux aussi mais bon parait qu'ils aiment pas :s

----------


## ZeK

> un carton ca se plie... un vieux aussi mais bon parait qu'ils aiment pas :s


 Les cartons n'ont pas d'arthrose....alors que les vieux.....

----------


## Guest

Le vieux a l'indéniable avantage de s'auto-ranger dans les vers qui le rongent, au bout d'un temps donné...
Le vieux part, mais les cartons restent.  ::sad::

----------


## L0ur5

La version CPC du nouveau super calculateur IBM pour faire tourner Flight Simulator X a plus de 40 fps   ::huh::

----------


## SetaSensei

Et un carton ça fait pas ses besoins. Alors qu'un vieux ... malade en plus ...     ::|:

----------


## Steven66

C'est une érection cellulosique...

Bon ok, je vais me coucher...   ::blink::

----------


## wardog

> Le vieux a l'indéniable avantage de s'auto-ranger dans les vers qui le rongent, au bout d'un temps donné...
> Le vieux part, mais les cartons restent.


erf arrete ca me rappelle que la retraite approche :s

----------


## justinbridur

M'étonnerait que ce soient les lots à gagner à un futur concours organisé par CPC ... Par contre l'hommage au WTC qui s'est écroulé comme une pile de cartons ...

----------


## muska

en parlant de ca 


http://utopielassante.free.fr/

----------


## DocteurJones

C'est un peu ce que vient de prendre le PSG contre Marseille !  :P

----------


## muska

> en parlant de ca 
> http://utopielassante.free.fr/



(je conseil mumule pour éviter le saut des sous titres et pour la qualité)

----------


## Epikoienkore

Serait-ce le 1er screenshot du tutorial d'un futur *Mover Tycoon*  ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kefass

Et pour le 11 septembre (aujourd'hui donc) la même pile renversé !

Désolé, il fallait que je la fasse. Sinon j'en aurais pas dormi.

----------


## Erokh

bon, les gars, calmez vous: il y a trois solutions:

1) Ce sont les premiers exemplaires d'un canard console ( indice ici )

2) Ce sont les reliures de couly ( à cause du up de Boulon de ce soir )

3) Boulon veut nous faire psychoter, juste pour le plaisir, ce salaud!!  ::|:

----------


## Périclès

La verité est ailleurs...   ::ninja::

----------


## dim

CanardPC déménage au Caraïbes ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> 1) Ce sont les premiers exemplaires d'un canard console ( indice ici )
> 
> 2) Ce sont les reliures de couly ( à cause du up de Boulon de ce soir )


Je suis la 1, la 2 et je relance de 19.5. La mise est donc de 42.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Je suis la 1, la 2 et je relance de 19.5. La mise est donc de 42.


Tu peux pas, y a Georges Bellair qui mange son tricycle en diagonale, tu recules de 3 choucroutes et tu danses en pyjama

----------


## aloxbollox

Tiens en parlant de cartons j'ai reçu un serveur HP à 2000 euros à la place de mon imprimante à 700 euros. Bon ben je fais quoi là ?   ::ninja::   Bon ok je le renvoie, pff même pas drôles ces livreurs...

----------


## Shutan

> Tu peux pas, y a Georges Bellair qui mange son tricycle en diagonale, tu recules de 3 choucroutes et tu danses en pyjama


je prends le tour, je saute sur olivier minne et déplace le pion mimi mathy sur la case chou fleur...

KAMOULOX !

----------


## SetaSensei

> je prends le tour, je saute sur olivier minne et déplace le pion mimi mathy sur la case chou fleur...
> 
> KAMOULOX !


Je demande vérification de la marque du chou fleur !
En plus c'est pas la saison des mimi mathys

----------


## Shivaranounet

> Je demande vérification de la marque du chou fleur !
> En plus c'est pas la saison des mimi mathys


J'exécute la danse invocatrice du dindon maudit.

----------


## megaloopz

Bon faut bien que je vienne sortir ma connerie ausi, vous planquez des cartons de mais transgénique pour sauver le cul a José Bové ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## muska

Suivant

----------


## Shivaranounet

Quand même, 7 pages pour une photo de cartons...   ::rolleyes::

----------


## dr.doki

Cartons

----------


## megaloopz

> Quand même, 7 pages pour une photo de cartons...


Non 8... :P

----------


## JojoLeMerou

140 messages pour des cartons, c'est du grand n'importe quoi...

surtout qu'il s'agit de cartons de World of Warcraft  - The Burning Crusade

Oui, je sais ça fait mal, ça n'excite personne...

 ::lol::  

 ::unsure::

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.   ::):  
Merci à Mr Boulon et à toute l'équipe de PNS, pour cet espoir et ce topic "Flood garanti 100 % naturel".   ::lol::  

Bon, faut dormir...   ::zzz::  
(A moins que ce ne soit qu'une infâme rumeur complotée par les vendeurs de literie...  ::blink::  )
 ::huh::

----------


## Booloo

A mon avis c'est TaRace qui a merdé le prochain numéro de CanardPC et ca c'est un cadeau que l'imprimeur a gentiment renvoyé chez lui.
Ca contient juste 10 000 exemplaire de CPC avec la page 12 à l'envers.
Alors si c'est des collectors ca fait beaucoup quand même.
 :;):

----------


## Capitaine Tonneau

> Quand même, 7 pages pour une photo de cartons...


Alors imagine pour une photo de cul  ::w00t::  

Bon aller c'est l'heure de "Très chasse", faut que j'y aille apparement aujourd'hui c'est la chasse à la galinette cendrée à l'arc afghan du sud. Un bien joli programme en perspective ! (enfin ça reste plus passionnant qu'un spectacle de Michel Leeb  :<_<:  ).

----------


## AlphaLyrae

Je suis sûr que c'est des cartons de lapins pour le prochain numéro spécial avec un lapin en cadeau.

----------


## Clad

> Non, Poulidor, tu devrais le savoir 1 et 1, ça fait 2. Toujours 2


There is ten type of people, those who understand binary and those who doesn't.

Autrement dit : regardez les gens, ya un non geek qui s'est infiltré parmi nous ! (enfin, parmi vous) BURN HIM BURN HIM.

----------


## otiasj

> There is ten type of people, those who understand binary and those who doesn't.


Euh tu es plutôt sensé écrire "there is 10 type of people... "

----------


## wardog

passe en hexa ca ira plus vite a taper  :;):

----------


## wardog

je sais!!! c'est ce que ca donne une fois qu'on a imprime les paquets perdus d'un utilisateur sur le net!!!

non? c'est pas ca?? pfff  ::(: 

euh y'a pas un agent de securite ou quelqu'un qui fait le menage dans les locaux de canard plus qui pourrait nous en dire un peu plus???

----------


## ducon

En fait, ce fil sert à Boulon pour repérer les boulets : ceux qui y ont posté.

----------


## wardog

erf on est un paquet...  ::(:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Ah ouais pas mal tous ces posts pour une histoire de cartons  ::XD::

----------


## harn

elle fait un carton cette news.........désolé........ :P

----------


## angelus75

Et bah putain, ça en fait un paquet de boulets sur ce forum.

 :^_^:   :^_^:   :^_^:

----------


## Algent

hum, humour sur le 11 septembre ? xD Enfin si les tours etaient construite comme votre pile de carton ça explique beaucoup de chose :D.

Mon père me souffle "des carton de ps3" mais bon  il est journaliste dans un quotidien lui, il a aucune chance de comprendre se qui vous passe par la tête en fin de journée :P

----------


## muska

C'était un post pour tester nos capacités à réaliser un maximum de calembours sur "carton" en 24h

Une sorte d'interro surprise

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Des cartons, un post à flood, "hin hin", O. Boulon et El Gringo... Des t-shirts Canard PC ?  ::lol::

----------


## jm1981

c'est clair que c'est l'hommage de la redaction aux world trade center [:kiki]

maintenant, à 14h56, ils vont poster une photo des cartons etalés par terre  ::o:

----------


## Davwrc

C'est la fin du monde   ::sad::

----------


## Manu

Comme quoi le "teasing" en tant que technique de marketing a encore de beaux jours devant lui. 

Ca me rappelle une planche de Gaston Lagaffe où il s'arrête dans la rue et lève les yeux. 
Au bout d'un moment y'a pas mal de monde autour de lui qui guette pour essayer de savoir ce qu'il regarde. 
Finalement il regardait juste le bout de ses chveveux en se disant qu'il était temps de les couper...

Faites gaffe quand même, je sais pas si ce genre de trucs peut marcher deux fois.   :;):  


En tous les cas félicitations c'est sûrement une des campagnes de pub les moins chères de l'histoire des euh forums ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Boulon emménage à la rédac?

C'est un kit de statue de Chaman Tauren en Marbre offert par Blizzard pour acheter l'article de la rédac sur leur prochain addon? (troll inside)

A moins qu'ils aient imprimé l'intégralité du flood sur le forum?

----------


## Semifer

Je sais ce que c'est...

Ce sont les armes de destructions massives qui ont disparu en Irak!!! Ah ah, je déjouerai vos plans de conquête mondiale vils chacals...









_Fatigué... Pas dormi... Case en moins..._   ::zzz::

----------


## mentasm

> 

[/quote]
Quoi qu'il puisse y avoir là-dedans, ça a morflé. Et puis ça doit pas être trop lourd! 

> T-shirts!

Ce topic est en tout cas à l'image de la photo : ça cartonne!

----------


## Manu

> A moins qu'ils aient imprimé l'intégralité du flood sur le forum?


Voilà, ça doit être ça, et ils vont l'envoyer aux députés à la place des amendements sur le projet de fusion GDF-Suez. Bah ça leur fera de la lecture plus sérieuse euh drôle que les amendements. 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Ouaflechien

En ce moment des barbus s'entrainent a faire des avions en papier. (zut pas de lapin barbu!)

----------


## Daeke

> bon, les gars, calmez vous: il y a trois solutions:
> 
> 1) Ce sont les premiers exemplaires d'un canard console ( indice ici )
> 
> 2) Ce sont les reliures de couly ( à cause du up de Boulon de ce soir )


Je pense que l'indice que tu donnes pour la solution 1 appuie plutôt la solution 2 : l'ami Boulon réponds "hin hin" au message "Autant que les reliures.".
De plus Omar réponds dans le topic des reliures "Ouais mais j'ai mes raisons.".

Donc d'après moi, ce sont les reliures (ou alors, le résultat d'une partie de Jenga ?).

----------


## hiubik

c'est quoi toute cette connerie ???  ::blink::

----------


## Bouyi

Ah, vous vous êtes enfin décidés à acheter du papier hygiénique pour vos toilettes ?

----------


## Robloche

On est le 11 septembre, c'est toute la poésie de Boulon qui s'exprime dans la fragilité de ces deux tours de cartons.

Une bien belle commémoration, ma foi.

----------


## TheToune

Je profite d'une news débile pour ecrire un post débile : ceci est mon premier post sur canard PC alors c'est excusable non ?

Sinon pour les cartons ... heu ...

 ... voila quoi !

----------


## Shivaranounet

Non mais si ça se trouve, c'est juste une photo de cartons qu'ils ont chopés du net   :^_^:

----------


## Pai Shin

Le chiffre 7.

----------


## greenflo

J'y suis 

Il s'agit de l'intégrale des posts de francou regroupés dans de superbe reliure cartonné pour célebré son retrait du forum. Un bien beau geste d'amour de la rédaction envers l'animateur numéro un de ses lieux. Et c'est important l'amour car comme le disait Jacques Brel:" Carton a que l'amour..."

Merci

----------


## onclebob

la reponse D


(pour memoire)

----------


## Sk-flown

Moi aussi je me doit de poster une message inutile sur cette news debiles.

----------


## finsh

> c'est clair que c'est l'hommage de la redaction aux world trade center [:kiki]
> 
> maintenant, à 14h56, ils vont poster une photo des cartons etalés par terre


Si Boulon fait ça, il devient incontestablement mon maitre spirituel   ::lol::

----------


## Sybylle

C'est les cartons prévus pour stocker l'impression de ce topic une fois qu'Omar aura laché le morceau :P

----------


## Yoryze

C'est des boîtes de zoeufs vidéo ?

----------


## finsh

ou peut etre la livraison de coke d'EL Gringo que Boulon a encore piqué   ::ninja::

----------


## mozart

L'explication la plus simple est toujours la meilleure. D'après la théorie des fractales, ces cartons contiennt chacun 10 autres cartons agencées en deux tours de 6 et de 4. A leur tour, chacun d'entre eux en contient 10, aite séthérra, aite séthérra.

----------


## Guest

:<_<:   Encore là dessus?...

En même temps... j'avouerais que je viens de me lever, et que la curiosité m'a poussé a allumer le PC avant de manger pour découvrir ce qu'il en était : je viens de lire les 3 pages de post que j'avais en retard, et j'apprends rien... Je vais pas pouvoir manger ni me laver avant longtemps .



Honte sur toi, Boulon !



PS: autant de cartons, ça cache quelquechose, je dirais donc qu'il y a quelqu'un qui les a empilés pour gagner a la partie de cache cache de la rédac' de 23 heures...

----------


## gruut

Bravo pour cette news... Maintenant je sais au moins ...
Bon allé je vais chier...  ::ninja::

----------


## EvilGuinness

Moi je dirai juste une chose : 
"Ceci n'est pas une entassement de cartons".

----------


## greenflo

C'est quand même malheureux de voir que les supers sujets sérieux arrive à peine à une page alors qu'il suffit de sortir une photo de cartons pour exploser les connexions du forum. J'imagine à peine comment ça va morfler quand on aura enfin une photo de Boulon dans une news :tendagedeperche:

----------


## Guest

J'ajouterais même: "Ceci n'est pas un entassement de cartoons fourbes"



Parce que ça peut etre fourbe un carton, quand même.







Surtout ceux là.

----------


## Sybylle

> C'est quand même malheureux de voir que les supers sujets sérieux arrive à peine à une page alors qu'il suffit de sortir une photo de cartons pour exploser les connexions du forum.


nonon...Y en a qui tiennent le coup :P
http://www.canardplus.com/forums/index.php...mp;#entry109859

----------


## EvilGuinness

> nonon...Y en a qui tiennent le coup :P
> http://www.canardplus.com/forums/index.php...mp;#entry109859


Clairement. On peut remarquer par ailleurs la pertinence et les avis éclairés des participants, dont la finesse d'esprit n'a d'égale que la qualité du jeu concerné.

Sinon,  
* j'ai vu la boîte de Doom 3, je me suis mis à sauter partout, j'ai précommandé.
* j'ai vu la boîte de HL², j'ai sauté partout, j'ai préco.
* j'ai vu la boîte de Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles, j'ai sauté partout, j'ai précommandé.
* je vois des cartons potentiellement intéressants, mais cette fois je me fais pas avoir, je saute même pas partout.

----------


## Daeke

> j'avouerais que je viens de me lever


Injustice !

----------


## Clark

> Injustice !


c'est pas comme ca pour tout le monde ?  ::blink::   :P

----------


## Wil2000

Il doit y avoir un côté sadique au métier de rédacteur de news!   ::XD::

----------


## Sybylle

> Clairement. On peut remarquer par ailleurs la pertinence et les avis éclairés des participants, dont la finesse d'esprit n'a d'égale que la qualité du jeu concerné.


+11111 ^^

----------


## Clark

> Non :/
> Debout depuis 7h00 ^^!!!!
> En même temps il y en a qui bossent :P
> +11111 ^^


nia nia nia nia nia   ::unsure::

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Si la redac' elle meme se met à poster des topics a flood, ou va-t-on ? (non pas la ou vous pensez, y'a plus de place...)

----------


## Daeke

> +11111 ^^


+31  ::blink::

----------


## POPO l'hippo

Bon alors c'est quoi ?

----------


## mentasm

59 utilisateurs sur ce sujet, c'est plus un topic à flood, c'est un topic à record!   ::lol::

----------


## POPO l'hippo

C'est seulement parce qu'il est sur le portail donc toutes les gens connectés sur le portail est présent sur tous les sujets du forum.

Ou pas.

----------


## Taloche

10 pages de posts et pas un qui à la bonne réponse.   :mrgreen:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> C'est seulement parce qu'il est sur le portail donc toutes les gens connectés sur le portail est présent sur tous les sujets du forum.
> 
> Ou pas.


Pas.


Omar est là, qui doit bien se marrer !  ::w00t::

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Pas.
> Omar est là, qui doit bien se marrer !


J'dirais surtout qu'il doit s'emmerder sacrément, pour lire tout ça. Ou alors il boit un café en ayant laissé son navigateur sur cette page, aussi.

----------


## Pilosite

> 10 pages de posts et pas un qui à la bonne réponse.   :mrgreen:


et qu'est ce que tu en sais?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

De plus il a bien pris le soin d'arracher les étiquettes, des fois que ça puisse donner un indice.

Par contre le 2ème carton sur la pile de gauche il est bien embouti, j'espere que vous avez défoncé le livreur comme il se doit.





> et qu'est ce que tu en sais?


T'es pas au courant pour ses dessous de table avec Boulon?
Silent Hunter à côté c'est de la fiente.

----------


## lanef300

C'est pour justifier d'une flemme aïgue...
il poste une photo à la con (tiens des cartons, c'est débile, ça n'a aucun sens!), il se fend d'un petit commentaire...Non même pas... Bon le minimum syndical, un titre: Hin Hin...
Et il laisse faire....
Comme ça Lundi, si on lui demande de bosser, il a une excuse en or: je peux pas, je dois surveiller tous ces floodeurs, et voir si ils ont trouvé la bonne réponse!

Et pendant ce temps, en plus, il se marre avec nos réponses à la con...
Perso, je dirais: bosse fainéant! y'a un cpc à sortir Mercredi et c'est pas bien de se servir de tes abonnés pour rien faire :P

Sinon comme vous avez du le comprendre, concernant ces cartons...j'en sais rien!

----------


## Goji

CANARD PC déménage à Montargis ?

----------


## Guest

Non, chez moi.

Et ils testeront les jeux sur des pentiums 3, avec des TNT2 dedans.
Et puis ça deviendra le premier annuel du jeux vidéo, tant qu'on y est...

Ces cartons me rendront fou. Ou alors c'est déjà fait.

----------


## Spartan

M'étonnerais, déjà qu'ils ont déménagé il y a pas trop longtemps...
Ou alors ce sont les petites affaires d'un nouveau dans la rédac'.
Ou alors ce sont des choses à gagner pour un prochain concours.
Ou alors c'est juste mis là pour créer un beau topic à flood.
Ou alors c'est la première image d'une vidéo qui sera mise en ligne sur le site, à la façon des vidéos de Seb dans Joy, à la belle époque.
Ou alors je sais pas ce que c'est et je m'en cogne un peu, mais j'échafaude des tas d'hypothèses bidons histoire de m'occuper au bureau.
Ou alors pas.

----------


## Nono

> MAIS QU'EST CE????


Non : CAISSE !

D'ailleurs je pense que c'est le level design d'Half Life 2 episode 3.

----------


## sissi

> CANARD PC déménage à Montargis ?


Depot de bilan?

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Ou alors je sais pas ce que c'est et je m'en cogne un peu, mais j'échafaude des tas d'hypothèses bidons histoire de m'occuper au bureau.


Tu résumes bien mon état d'esprit, en fait. Du teasing qu'on sait pas ce que ce c'est sauf que c'est très mystérieux et potentiellement méga-génial, j'ai arrêté de m'exciter dessus, c'est pas bon pour le coeur.

----------


## Clark

La ration de nouilles chinoises d'El Gringo jusqu'à Octobre ?

----------


## le_ouf87

Je vais apporter ma pierre à se magnifique monument du flood...
...
...
...
Voila c'est fait et merci a tous  :;):

----------


## Guest

Je peux pas m'empêcher de rafraîchir toutes les 5 secondes, c'est grave Docteur?
Pfff... j'en suis au point de regarder toutes les couvs depuis la première... Je suis perdu.

----------


## trotsky

moi je trouve que la photo ressemble fortement a 2 piles de cartons mal entassé !
j'ai bon ? j'ai bon ? ....  ::blink::

----------


## Nono

déjà proposé, et il semblerait que non.

----------


## Goji

O.Boulon est trop occupé à terminer ses avions en balsa pour répondre, mais je vois qu'on s'amuse bien à la rédac, bravo !

----------


## Wil2000

Vous pensez qu'on aura une réponse un jour, ou bien c'est la plus vaste arnaque de la semaine? (Ou: comment s'amuser à moindre frais sur le dos de gros geeks ^^)

----------


## Dj_gordon

Ce qu'il y a dans les cartons ? 

Ah ah ah...  ::XD::  
*Des cartons !!!*  :^_^:   (poupées russes inside)

et ainsi de suite.
Chaque jour une nouvelle photo avec des cartons plus petits, et chaque jour des nouvelles réactions pour deviner le contenu de ces nouveaux cartons.

 ::wacko::   eeeeeeeekk   ::wacko::  
 ::unsure::

----------


## Korfuri

La vraie question n'est pas ce qu'il y a _dans_ les cartons, mais ce qu'il y a _derrière_...

----------


## ToasT

Le réponse a déja été posée sur ce post. O.Boulon ne le dira jamais, mais il validera la réponse proposée lorsqu'il aura l'aval de ses supérieurs pour réveler ce qu'il y a dans ces cartons . 
Regardez : s'il poste ces cartons avec un petit "hin hin" c'est qu'on doit savoir ce que c'est, ou qu'on a déja du en parler sur le fofo.
Comme pour la Wii, la PS3, wait and see, on verra bien.

----------


## SetaSensei

> Le réponse a déja été posée sur ce post. O.Boulon ne le dira jamais, mais il validera la réponse proposée lorsqu'il aura l'aval de ses supérieurs pour réveler ce qu'il y a dans ces cartons . 
> Regardez : s'il poste ces cartons avec un petit "hin hin" c'est qu'on doit savoir ce que c'est, ou qu'on a déja du en parler sur le fofo.
> Comme pour la Wii, la PS3, wait and see, on verra bien.


Son dernier "hinhin" il vient d'ici

Que croire ?

----------


## ToasT

> Son dernier "hinhin" il vient d'ici
> 
> Que croire ?


C'est bien pour ça que je dis que la réponse a déjà été postée antérieurement !
Je ne dis pas que c'est celle-là (quoique) mais bon ... T'es grillé Boulon !!! Lâche nous la vérité !!! We want to believe ! (j'avais dit wait and see moi ?  ::ninja::  )

----------


## lanef300

Comme disait ma mère: c'est pour faire parler les bavards...(semblerait qu'elle n'ait pas si tort pour une fois...)

----------


## Ouaflechien

Ce n'est pas des cartons.

Magritte

----------


## Daeke

42

----------


## muska

Il y a une morale à cette histoire

----------


## Guest

Et il y a surement une histoire pour cette morale.

----------


## Deathblow

> Injustice !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Clark
> 
> ...


Non je te rassure.... moi, je viens de me lever mais je compatie...

----------


## Spartan

> Non je te rassure.... moi, je viens de me lever mais je compatie...


Espèce de...  :angry2: 
Ayez un peu de compassion pour ceux qui se sont levés à 6h00, bande de feignasses !   ::(:

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Ce n'est pas des cartons.
> 
> Magritte


Je revendique la primeur, si tu remontes qqes pages plus haut tu verras. Rendons moi ce qui appartient à  Dieu (ou l'inverse).

----------


## Pilosite

> Je revendique la primeur, si tu remontes qqes pages plus haut tu verras. Rendons moi ce qui appartient à  Dieu (ou l'inverse).


+1 c'est de la copie éhontée... je trouve ça très limite d'oser sortir une vanne dans ce topic sans avoir lu les 500 autres posts.

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Ca serait pas des cartons de slips par hasard ?

Ou alors des caisses de Mytracon  ::ninja::

----------


## hiubik

:<_<:

----------


## RedGuff

> Ou alors des caisses de Mytracon


Bonjour.   ::):  
C'est quoi, du Mytracon ?   ::blink::   ::huh::  
Ya pas sur la Wikipédia, ni sur google...   ::unsure::

----------


## ToasT

Des cartons entiers de boites de 800g de raviolis pour boucler dans les temps ?




> Bonjour.   
> C'est quoi, du Mytracon ?    
> Ya pas sur la Wikipédia, ni sur google...


Si tu as le courage, tape toi le post : donjons et bouffons  ::):

----------


## greenflo

> Si tu as le courage, tape toi le post : donjons et bouffons


Si tu as le courage et accessoirement 4 jours à perdre.

----------


## t-buster

moi je sais, moi je sais.

ils ont reçu la phantom en kit, et les carton du haut, c'est les boites de test pour duke nuken for never

----------


## Bidon Poilu

Au début, quand j'ai vu ça, je me suis dit, tiens, les gros naze ils se prennent la tête sur un piège à con à peine voyant du père Boulon.
Mais je me suis quand même tapé le 12 pages......

Le but non avoué de ce post serait-il de prouver, s'il en était encore besoin, que nous n'étions qu'une bande virtuelle de cons bien rééls?????

----------


## Nono

Des nouveaux pigistes ?

----------


## jm1981

en kit, acheté chez Ik&a :D

----------


## greenflo

C'est un nouveau PC de la mort pour faire tourner suprem commander en full detail sur 4 écran?
Le nouveau mobilier en kit pour la déco made by Tarace?
Des cadeaux pour les lecteurs? (Tiens au fait, y a eu la liste des gagnants du tirage au sort du sondage?)
Des poupées gonflables pour passer l'hiver?
Le stock de gomina de Boulon pour la semaine?

----------


## Guest

Des rémontées mécaniques, en prévision des vacances d'hiver qui ne sont pas si éloignées que ça...
ou alors c'est des cartons vides avec des étiquettes arrachées... on peut meme aps tracer la photo, c'est nul   ::(:  

Mais on peut spéculer, c'est bien !  ::lol::

----------


## finsh

> Mais on peut spéculer flooder, c'est bien !

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Je revendique la primeur, si tu remontes qqes pages plus haut tu verras. Rendons moi ce qui appartient à  Dieu (ou l'inverse).


avait pas vu, désolé.

----------


## Guest

Ouaip, je me dois de plussoyer, ce que je fais: 
+1...

----------


## space_mammouth

> Ouaip, je me dois de plussoyer, ce que je fais: 
> +1...


  Vous etes a coté de la plaque en fait c'est des milliers de boite de duke nukem forever ke ackboo teste en exclu mondiale la semaine prochaine.

----------


## greenflo

C'est pas tout ça les gars mais on avance pas d'un pouce là.

allez, on se concentre, nous avons 10 cartons empilé dans une salle avec un plafond composé de plaque blanche qui se décolle si on cogne dedans. 
Il y a une explication, c'est sur.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

La BD Couly ou un t-shirt CPC... Je reviens dessus mais je vois pas autre chose là dedans.

----------


## ToasT

> La BD Couly ou un t-shirt CPC... Je reviens dessus mais je vois pas autre chose là dedans.


+1

----------


## greenflo

Peut être une connerie en cadeau avec l'abonnement?
Mais j'y pense, se pourrait il que se soit le casque noir en plastique mou à suspendre au rétroviseur?

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Le suce pence est completement insu(laire)(console)por(d'amsterdam)table.   ::|:

----------


## Guest

Le suspens est supportable, mais pourquoi j'arrive pas à quitter cette page? 

Hein? Pourquoi?

----------


## ToasT

Parce que pince à linge ! (Je crois que je suis sur une piste pour les cartons là ...)

----------


## greenflo

Des fois que votre patron passait sur le forum

----------


## Robloche

Le Boulon rôde. Je suis sûr qu'il est content de sa petite étude personnelle : "Peut-on monopoliser l'attention d'une bande de geeks pendant plusieurs heures avec rien ?"

----------


## Samos



----------


## Guest

Mais qu'est-ce?
Je ne me laisserais pas distraire ... Car..poupées...non, cartons.. poup... RAAAAAAAAH...


System shutdown.

PS: je vois bien, en regardant en bas, qu'il y en a plein qui font comme moi: refresh toutes les 2 minutes... HAHAHAHAHA...

----------


## SetaSensei

Grillay au taff ... cimer Samos   ::|:

----------


## badmad

On gagne quoi à trouver?

----------


## greenflo

> On gagne quoi à trouver?


Le contenu du carton (je sais c'est super vague).

----------


## badmad

Des grilles de loterie de la Francaise des Jeux.
 ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## Scorbut

Boulon vous mène en bateau, ça se voit que ce sont des cartons usagés et vieux, on ne ressent pas la sensation de lourdeur dans cette pile. Pour moi, ils sont vides.

----------


## Bidon Poilu

> Boulon vous mène en bateau, ça se voit que ce sont des cartons usagés et vieux, on ne ressent pas la sensation de lourdeur dans cette pile. Pour moi, ils sont vides.


Il est hors de question que je me fasse pièger dans cette absurde mascarade!
Mais, non, ils ne sont pas vides, ça n'est pas possible, ce serait le mal.......

----------


## greenflo

Peut être s'agit il des nouveaux hors-série "comment flooder au boulot" après celui sur les métier du jeu vidéo.

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Ce sont peut etre des mini-sdf pré-emballés et livrés avec leur carton d'origine ?   ::ninja::

----------


## epolas

Et vous, ça va ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

J'avoue je suis impressionné. Ca c'est ce qu'on appelle du buzz !

----------


## ducon

> moi je sais, moi je sais.


Chaussette ! Chaussetteuh !

----------


## Yuki

::lol::  j'ai trouvé ce sont ... bbiiiipppp ... [ce message a été censurer par Echelon sur ordre de GX Bush] Ils sont parmi nous : la vérité est ailleurs

----------


## greenflo

Boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice! boulon un indice!

----------


## rmp

Lorsque j'ai lu cette niouz hier soir il n'y avait que 5 commentaires. j'étais sur le point de repondre "c'est des cartons de duke nukem forever" quand j'ai perdu la connection internet. Ce soir il y a 266 commentaires ... cette blague a surment été deja faite mais j'ai la fleme de tout lire.

Moralité, il ne faut jamais perdre sa connection internet, c'est comme vivre sans slip en tergal qui pique !

----------


## Guest

Ouais, des indices! C'est du Windoze?
Ca se mange?
Ca se lit?
Ca se regarde?


Idée !!!
Poupées gonflables pour toute la rédac...

----------


## Concrete Donkey

> Tiens...
> Ca me fait penser qu'on s'apprête à lancer un concours sur ce principe, avec des abonnements à la clef.
> 
> Plus de détails bientôt.



Ca n'aurait pas un rapport avec ceci ci-dessus ? (posté dans le topic sur le nuero 8 pages de WoW-BC)

----------


## Pilosite

> Ca n'aurait pas un rapport avec ceci ci-dessus ? (posté dans le topic sur le nuero 8 pages de WoW-BC)


des prézentouèèèèèèèèères à canard! avec un lapin idiot géant.

----------


## zx81

didju !! ça en fait des commentaires pour des boites !! et en carton en plus !!

je parie que c'est la collection de casettes porno de Boulon.

----------


## Guest

Dans ce cas... champion du monde le Boulon hahaha  ::XD::  

Respect...  :;):

----------


## greenflo

Si ça se trouve, la rédac prépare une variante du jeu de tf1 avec les sommes dans les boites (j'ai oublié le nom) et Boulon est le sosie d'Arthur.

----------


## wardog

d'un autre cote y' a donc les cartons et au dessus, betement fixees, des dalles qui ont l'air assez anciennes... ca serait pas d'autres dalles pour les remplacer???

----------


## greenflo

Je propose que l'on boycote l'achat de CPC tant que l'on a pas au moins un indice sur le contenu de ces cartons. Vous voulez la guerre messieurs? Vous allez l'avoir!
:sycroitàmort:

----------


## hiubik

:<_<:

----------


## wardog

> Je propose que l'on boycote l'achat de CPC tant que l'on a pas au moins un indice sur le contenu de ces cartons. Vous voulez la guerre messieurs? Vous allez l'avoir!
> :sycroitàmort:



oui mais euh... non

----------


## ToasT

> Je propose que l'on boycote l'achat de CPC tant que l'on a pas au moins un indice sur le contenu de ces cartons. Vous voulez la guerre messieurs? Vous allez l'avoir!
> :sycroitàmort:


-1

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Des costumes de Corporate Lapins !   ::lol::

----------


## greenflo

> oui mais euh... non


Je vois la vérité vous fait peur...  ::(:

----------


## Algent

le manque de canard pc est plus effrayant, desolé  :^_^:

----------


## wardog

non c'est pas que j'aie peur mais bon... pour une fois qu'on peut se marrer :s

----------


## El DRuZ

Moi je sais.






















Bon, j'avoue j'ai menti.   ::ninja::

----------


## Flaggados

j'ai faim

----------


## hiubik

z'avez tjrs pas fini avec ces cartons  ::blink::

----------


## finsh

pourquoi tu laisses un espace sur tout tes posts ?   ::huh::

----------


## Guest

Ca doit être rapport aux cartons...Non?

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Moi je sais.  :P 






Mais je vous le dirait pas.   ::ninja::

----------


## finsh

> Moi je sais.  :P 
> Mais je vous le dirait pas.


c'est bien, ça fait pas 15 fois qu'elle a été faite celle la   ::ninja::

----------


## wardog

oui... pour faire parler c'est pas mal aussi... c'est un defi genre poupees russes... des enigmes dans les enigmes

----------


## RedGuff

> On gagne quoi à trouver?


Bonjour.  ::): 
Des contons tiges ?   ::blink::  
Des allumettes ?   ::huh::  
Du flood !  ::w00t::

----------


## wardog

> Bonjour. 
> Des contons tiges ?   
> Des allumettes ?   
> Du flood !


le contenu d'un carton... avec, selon le contenu, le carton lui meme...

----------


## Guest

On gagne le chômage avec un bail a vie pour sous un pont?

----------


## wardog

meme pas... 99 ans dans une fosse commune dans un cimetierre...

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.    ::):  
La tension était trop forte, j'ai craqué !   ::wacko::  
Mr Boulon, vous êtes cités en exemple sur la Wikipedia :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flood  ::ninja::

----------


## Siona

Bon voilà, je crois que boulon peut-être fière de lui, il vient de battre le record du plus grand nombre de post pour une news (en carton).

Celui avec qui il a fait un pari doit être vert !
D'ailleurs pour vous remerciez, il distribuera 1 euros à tout ceux qui ont participé à cette news !

----------


## Castor

> Bonjour.    
> La tension était trop forte, j'ai craqué !   
> Mr Boulon, vous êtes cités en exemple sur la Wikipedia :
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flood


  ::XD::

----------


## Flaggados

> D'ailleurs pour vous remerciez, il distribuera 1 euros à tout ceux qui ont participé à cette news !



J'AI PARTICIPÉ !!!

----------


## Guest

J'ai participé. Au moins une centaine de fois.

Super balaise pour wikipédia.  ::w00t::

----------


## wardog

euh moi aussi j'ai participe... peut etre assez peu par rapport a d'autres personnes mais bon ^^

en plus je cherche toujours ce que peuvent bien contenir ces satanes cartons...vous etes sur que c'est pas ma nouvelle machine???

----------


## wardog

le poil du castor il prend feu... poil de de combat ou pas

----------


## Yoryze

> D'ailleurs pour vous remerciez, il distribuera 1 euros à tout ceux qui ont participé à cette news !


Des bruits de couloirs circulaient sur une récompense plus ou moins sexuelle, notamment avec une poupée gonflable en carton maché à l'effigie de Pipeman.

----------


## wardog

je peux passer une annonce??? 
oui?

ok
a vendre poupee(s) gonflable(s) en carton mache a l'effigie de Pipeman
prix a debattre

merci ^^

----------


## Lotto

> Bonjour.    
> La tension était trop forte, j'ai craqué !   
> Mr Boulon, vous êtes cités en exemple sur la Wikipedia :
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flood



haha !   :^_^:   énorme !   ::lol::

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Boulon puni par ses fans !  :^_^:

----------


## flibulin bulard

marrant je viens de me faire supprimer un post...


ils ont un probleme avec les castors de combat!
dans le mille...

----------


## Davwrc

Il a toujours rien dit ?

----------


## wardog

ben apparament non... je propose la torture a la petite cuillere et au poil a gratter sur fond de lorie

----------


## Royco Munist Soup

oulalalal j'ai raté le remake de la nouvelle orléan. Snif.

----------


## Clad

> Euh tu es plutôt sensé écrire "there is 10 type of people... "


ten, c'est ten.

----------


## Aldarion

J'ai trouvé ! C'est un screen du prochain jeu Wii : Super Mario Kart-on !

...
...


J'l'ai faite !!! 16 pages de flood pour voir si personne l'avait faite. Fiouuuuuuuuu ...

----------


## wardog

et dans les cartons c'est quoi alors??? le code source??

----------


## ToasT

J'ai rien vu sur Boulon sur l'article de wikipédia moi ...

----------


## Guest

Oui, le code source écrit au bon vieux bic, ainsi que le moteur 3D et les artworks.

Y a aussi une poupée gonflable Peach et un vibromasseur italien à moustaches.

----------


## wardog

un indice???




> J'ai rien vu sur Boulon sur l'article de wikipédia moi ...


regarde la  ::): 

marf on est mal si c'est ca dans les cartons... va falloir que je refasse une annonce :s

----------


## Guest

c'est bien beau tout ça, mais... Comme a dit le grand poète: "Parler ne fait pas cuire le riz"

----------


## wardog

ca depend de quoi on parle... pendant un cours de maths par exemple, les cerveaux des etudiants peuvent atteindre des temperatures record... ou alors c'est peut etre parce que j'y comprend rien :s

----------


## ToasT

> un indice???
> regarde la 
> 
> marf on est mal si c'est ca dans les cartons... va falloir que je refasse une annonce :s


A merci, tu m'as sauvay la vie

----------


## flibulin bulard

> ca depend de quoi on parle... pendant un cours de maths par exemple, les cerveaux des etudiants peuvent atteindre des temperatures record... ou alors c'est peut etre parce que j'y comprend rien :s


  ::blink::

----------


## lanef300

hop magie magie mon post s'est fait Déplacé dans les liens youtubes !

----------


## RedGuff

> J'ai rien vu sur Boulon sur l'article de wikipédia moi ...


Bonjour.
Ca a été enlevé ...  ::(:   ::blink::  
Par une IP.   ::ninja::   ::huh:: 

Je vous mets ce que j'avais ajouté :
== Exemple provoqué par le modérateur ==
Sur Canardplus.com, le site de [[Canard PC]], un modérateur (Omar Boulon) a juste posté une photo de cartons à commenter : http://www.canardplus.com/forums/ind...showtopic=3619

----------


## Guest

Ben normal, c'était du flood Hors Sujet...

Dur.

----------


## lanef300

Dur faut pas exagérer non plus!

----------


## Guest

Ben c'est dur de faire du flood hors sujet, quand même...

Après tout le monde pense ce qu'il veut.

Sinon ces cartons? Solcarnus, dis moi ce qu'ils contiennent ou je te fouette! - Héhé... 

... Et merde.

----------


## flibulin bulard

mais on sait tous ce que c'est!
des castors de combats en kit...

----------


## Castor

> des castors de combats en kit...


Mais quelle horreur !

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Mais quelle horreur !


non, c'est la classe  :B):

----------


## Guest

Les castors de combat en kit sont bofs, j'ai déja essayé. J'attends les patchs pour voir ce que ça donne, mais j'espère pas beaucoup =/

Je fonde plus d'espoir dans les nouveaux cartons de défense 1.236.2542.845237, dont on m'a dit le plus grand bien. Leur capacité de détournement de l'attention est hallucinante !  ::w00t::   ::w00t::

----------


## megaloopz

Alors au final c'est quoi le principe fondamental de cette news, c'est quoi ces cartons, car on rigole on dit des conneries, mais on sait toujours pas ce que c'est ces cartons...  ::mellow::

----------


## korben

Cette news est une honte

----------


## NitroG42

alala, c'est tout simplement un monument a la gloire d'Omar Boulon. Toutes ces caisses en sont remplis jusqu'a la moindre petite rondelle.
Vous auriez du trouver ca plus vite les gars.

----------


## hiubik

tous ce que je vois c'est que ce
 topic a permis a quelques nouvelles
 tetes de s'ilustrer dans le magnifique
 art du flood  je pense que nous tenons
 des dignes remplacents de francou  ::ninja::

----------


## NitroG42

> _Originally posted by hiubik_
> [b]tous ce que je vois c'est que ce
> topic a permis a quelques nouvelles
> tetes de s'ilustrer dans le magnifique
> art du flood je pense que nous tenons
> des dignes remplacents de francou


c'est effectivement fort possible.
Comment ca je flood là ?
je ne vous permet pas !
je ne fais qu'exprimer mon opinion.
Monsieur calmez-vous. Je vous demande de vosu arrétez, sinon je fais tomber ce stock de carton sur vous.
A vous voyez, ca calme ca hein :P

----------


## Caca Président

c'est Taloche en slip mis au rebut dans un carton, bref un nouveau mitard !!!!

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.   ::):  
En fait, il faut ptet juste compter le nombre de cartons ...    ::blink::  
J'en compte 10.
C'est une private joke avec :
"Il y a 10 types de personnes, celles qui comptent en binaire et les autres".

J'ai gagné quoi, de savoir compter jusque 10 ?   ::lol::  
(Comme les arbitres de boxe !   :;):  )

----------


## wardog

> Les castors de combat en kit sont bofs, j'ai déja essayé. J'attends les patchs pour voir ce que ça donne, mais j'espère pas beaucoup =/
> 
> Je fonde plus d'espoir dans les nouveaux cartons de défense 1.236.2542.845237, dont on m'a dit le plus grand bien. Leur capacité de détournement de l'attention est hallucinante !


avec la mise a jour du firmware en version 5.0.1.b.2 RC0.01 il parait qu'ils font des trucs de fous... la prochaine version devrait leur permettre de faire la vaisselle...

----------


## flibulin bulard

> tous ce que je vois c'est que ce
>  topic a permis a quelques nouvelles
>  tetes de s'ilustrer dans le magnifique
>  art du flood  je pense que nous tenons
>  des dignes remplacents de francou

[/quote]
alles je suis gentil, je te prête finsh pour l'orthaugraphe...

----------


## mentasm

> alles je suis gentil, je te prête finsh pour l'orthaugraphe...


Tu t'occupes de la mise en couleur? Ou la mise en page...? 


 ::ninja::

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Tu t'occupes de la mise en couleur? Ou la mise en page...?


je ne comprend pas le sens profond de ton post  ::rolleyes:: 
ps: en même pas un jour, 18 pages de flood!!!
putain qu'est devenu le forum???!

----------


## finsh

> alles je suis gentil, je te prête finsh pour l'orthaugraphe...


Je suis en vacance  ::ninja::

----------


## TPS ToTO

Ces cartons contiennent le matos nécessair epour faire tourner suprem commander à fond.

Pour la config mini enlever cinq cartons.

----------


## mentasm

> je ne comprend pas le sens profond de ton post


Cf. topix du langospirit

 ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

Nouvelle unité de mesure de la puissance, apres le test 3dMark, le carton: exemple en situation: 

"-Ouais, je me suis fait une nouvelle config...
  -Alors ça donne quoi?
  - Ben je fais du 6 cartons...
  - Joli."


Exemple non exhaustif.

----------


## mentasm

> Nouvelle unité de mesure de la puissance, apres le test 3dMark, le carton: exemple en situation: 
> 
> "-Ouais, je me suis fait une nouvelle config...
>   -Alors ça donne quoi?
>   - Ben je fais du 6 cartons...
>   - Joli."
> Exemple non exhaustif.


Oni soit qui ... pense tout court

Arf   :;):

----------


## wardog

et apres on peut etre enfin fier de dire qu'on a un pc en carton ^^

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Je suis en vacance


je suis sur que le cinglé a lunette de question pour un champion c'est toi!

----------


## wardog

n'empeche que Monsieur O.Boulon est passe sur ce topic et il n'a rien lache :s

----------


## finsh

> je suis sur que le cinglé a lunette de question pour un champion c'est toi!


Démasquay   ::ninja::

----------


## Sekkyumu

Il surveille  ::ninja::

----------


## wardog

il doit se foutre de nous oui :s
et si ca se trouve il est pas tout seul...

----------


## Guest

Ouais, y a toute la famille Boulon: "Eh vn'ez voir comment que c'est trop des cons sur le fofo de la ou je travaille! Hallucinant les gens qui jouent aux jeux pour ordinateurs, c'est vrai que ça rend con dis donc..."


Ben ouais, sûrement que ça rend con. Mais moins que les jeux console.

----------


## wardog

erf et dire que j'ai craque pour une psp avec wipeout pure :s

honte sur moi :s

marf pas grave vais l'integrer a mon reseau (et au passage me desintegrer la tete au whisky tiens hop)

----------


## Guest

Ouais j'en ai une aussi de PSP hein... mais faut jouer sur l'ordi a coté pour conserver le QI intact, sinon tout est perdu...

Pis rien remplace un bon bouquin, on apprend pas a bien écrire en jouant a CS ou WoW... logique.

Que le Carton soit avec vous.

----------


## KikujiroTM

Si on me dit pas ce qu'il y a dedans je boycott CPC   ::(:

----------


## wardog

et avec votre esprit

erf Benoit!!! sors de ce corps!!!






> Si on me dit pas ce qu'il y a dedans je boycott CPC


DSL-S






(dieu seul le... sait)
enfin moi je dis ca hein...

----------


## KikujiroTM

> (dieu seul le... sait)
> enfin moi je dis ca hein...


Omar Boulon c'est pas Dieu ?!!   ::blink::  

On m'aurai menti ?!!   ::huh::

----------


## wardog

*je m'auto-modere*

et je m'auto maderise

----------


## Yoryze

Pas de nouvelle photo mystère ce soir ?   ::ninja::

----------


## finsh

> Pas de nouvelle photo mystère ce soir ?


En fait, je pense qu'il est méga à la bourre sur ses 6 pages de company of heroes à rendre pour mercredi. Donc il a plus trop le temp de faire mumuse.

----------


## KikujiroTM

C'est p'tet la casier judiciaire de Joey Starr... ou alors le gouvernement francais qui veut vraiment se debarasser du Clémenceau   ::ninja::

----------


## wardog

apres l'encyclopedie universelle en 36 volumes, le clemenceau en 10 cartons... erf un jour on le verra peut etre en flim :s

----------


## Guest

Moi je m'en moque, je suis en webcam sur msn avec mon masque, sample:

----------


## wardog

slipknot #9?

----------


## trotsky

y z'ont peut etre juste désamianté le plafond de la redac' et remplit les cartons avec pour pas choper la gangrene du doigt de pied ?      ::sad::

----------


## KikujiroTM

Sinon on mange quoi après l'apero ?   ::):

----------


## Guest

Cacahuètes. Il est d'usage qu'après l'apéro, on boive un apéro.

----------


## wardog

patron!! le meme!

----------


## ZeK

Arf, je viens de me retaper 19 pages de flood  ::lol::  .....presque deux fois plus que de cartons sur la photo  ::blink:: 

Après ça je me remets un Riri

----------


## Nono

> C'est pas tout ça les gars mais on avance pas d'un pouce là.
> 
> allez, on se concentre, nous avons 10 cartons empilé dans une salle avec un plafond composé de plaque blanche qui se décolle si on cogne dedans. 
> Il y a une explication, c'est sur.


Je me permet d'insister. C'est le prochain puzzle/énigme/chiant/qui-nous-fait-croire-qu-on-est-intelligent d'Half Life 2 : episode 3    :;):  
Ca creve les yeux pourtant.

----------


## KikujiroTM

Pour moi c'est juste un prétexte au flood...ou pas   ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

C'est le premier point and clic avec une seule image et ou on ne peut pas cliquer de l'histoire.
Le premier jeu vidéo non interactif... Admirez le travail sur l'IA et la physique... admirable.

----------


## wardog

> Je me permet d'insister. C'est le prochain puzzle/énigme/chiant/qui-nous-fait-croire-qu-on-est-intelligent d'Half Life 2 : episode 3    
> Ca creve les yeux pourtant.


il est ou le gravity gun turborpopulse aux tentacules de poulpes alors??? (non pas la ou vous pensez y'a pas de place non plus...)

----------


## ZeK

> C'est le premier point and clic avec une seule image et ou on ne peut pas cliquer de l'histoire.
> Le premier jeu vidéo non interactif... Admirez le travail sur l'IA et la physique... admirable.


Travail sur l'IA  ::blink::  on parle bien D'omar Boulon là  ::wacko::

----------


## wardog

> Travail sur l'IA  on parle bien D'omar Boulon là


ben non on parle d'une photo de cartons (10 (base decimale) pour etre exact)

----------


## KikujiroTM

> C'est le premier point and clic avec une seule image et ou on ne peut pas cliquer de l'histoire.
> Le premier jeu vidéo non interactif... Admirez le travail sur l'IA et la physique... admirable.


Photorealiste même   ::):

----------


## Guest

Ironie inside?

Un point and click avec de la physique et de l'IA?
Un concept a travailler néanmoins.

----------


## wardog

je n'osais le dire... y'a pas un peu de photoshop la dessous?

----------


## RedGuff

> et apres on peut etre enfin fier de dire qu'on a un pc en carton ^^


Bonjour.   ::):  
http://www.jackypc.com/index2.php3?rub=gal...page_choisie=13  ::w00t::  
 :^_^:

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.   ::):  
Que peux attendre Mr Boulon ?   ::blink::  
Un point de Godwin ?   ::huh::  
Ok, je me lance !
"Hitler était un dangereux dictateur"   ::lol::

----------


## finsh

Si la team CPC teste notre auto-modération, on est mal barré.   :<_<:

----------


## Guest

Ah y a pas que des gros geeks en IUT?
Je vais en médecine, donc je pense que je devrais avoir de la marge de manoeuvre...

Me reste plus qu'à réussir le concours du premier coup. 

Si je trouve ce qu'il y a dans les cartons, ça devrait être du tout cuit.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ce topic mérite un carton rouge !

----------


## wardog

houla y'a eu du menage de fait la :s

mais toujours pas de reponse a la grande question: qu'y a t'il dans les cartons?

----------


## Guest

Le ménage était grandement nécessaire : y avait plus de place pour ranger les caisses (et puis on avait très largement débordé)

Le carton commence a s'applatir (en gros le soufflé est retombé)

Nous verrons bien de quoi il en retourne, très sûrement mercredi prochain!


PS: je suis sûr qu'on le saura un mercredi... sans trop m'avancer.

----------


## finsh

> houla y'a eu du menage de fait la :s
> 
> mais toujours pas de reponse a la grande question: qu'y a t'il dans les cartons?


Faut pas s'étonner que ça parte en sucette quand on lance un sujet à flood et qu'on y remet pas les pieds.
A bon entendeur ...

Amicalement, Bernard.

----------


## wardog

tiens en parlant de souffle tu sais pas ou je pourrais trouver une recette?

non je plaisante ^^

enfin encore une histoire a ranger precieusement dans un... carton ^^




> Faut pas s'étonner que ça parte en sucette quand on lance un sujet à flood et qu'on y remet pas les pieds.
> A bon entendeur ...
> 
> Amicalement, Bernard.


ben si quand meme il a regarde de temps en temps (suffit de regarder en bas de la page tu verras tous les utilisateurs qui ont une page ouvert sur ce sujet) 
mais c'est plutot le fait de nous laisser mariner qui nous a un peu emoustille... 

erf j'ai faim maintenant... arretez de parler de bouffe!!!

truc marrant on sait tous qu'il y a 10 cartons... mais j'ai compte 13 dalle au plafond... un signe?

----------


## --Lourd--

Bon, il serait temp de dévoiler le contenu de ces cartons en cartons   :<_<:

----------


## Guest

il serait temps de dormir aussi, donc je rejoins mon confortable carton de luxe modèle SDF 4000, avec bouteille de rouge incluse, et vous souhaite une bonne continuation


On les aura ces cartons les mecs, on les aura, travaillez le corps.

----------


## Manu

J'ai trouvé ! Enfin non, mais en astiquant mes boules, plus puissantes que celles de Mme Irma mais au travers desquelles il est un peu plus difficile de voir, j'ai eu une vision de ce que peuvent contenir ces cartons : des housses pour tours de PC.



Oui, des housses "top moumoutte", littéralement...

Mais c'est comme ça, à CanardPC c'est pas des rigolos, l'hiver approche faudrait pas que les PC attrapent froid.

----------


## wardog

mdr euh ca ira mes pc auront pas froid ils se tapent du 55-60°c en ce moment ^^
en plus la couleur est pas top et c'est pas aux dimensions de ma tour... (vive les tours maison)

@ Oni-oni: bonne nuit ^^ je vais veiller un peu au cas ou :P

----------


## ZeK

Ben déjà que nos pc chauffent...j'espère que le kit de watercouilling est inclus dans les cartons  :^_^:

----------


## Pilosite

Plus ça va, moins on en sait ici.

C'est du suspens à la Derrick qu'il nous fait le gominé..

CRACHE TA BADOIT!

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.   ::):  
Cela dit, on parle, on parle, mais c'est pas ça qui fait cuire le riz !   ::rolleyes::

----------


## SylSquiddy

elle est bonne!!! originales en plus!!! :P

----------


## jio

Sleon une édtue de l'Uvinertisé de Mnotragis, un elipenemt de catorns arappmemnet anirchauqe setaciruis un vif itnêret de la prat de sjeuts mnatenmlet diséuqlibérés......    ::wacko::

----------


## ZeK

::lol::  ça y est je sais c'est des cartons de riz ...pré-cuit pour pouvoir parler quand même.

----------


## RedGuff

> Sleon une édtue de l'Uvinertisé de Mnotragis, un elipenemt de catorns arappmemnet anirchauqe setaciruis un vif itnêret de la prat de sjeuts mnatenmlet diséuqlibérés......


Bonjour.   ::):  
Il serait bien de rédiger à l'avance les textes que tu tapes dans Writer, de OpenOffice.org    ::sad::

----------


## finsh

> Bonjour.   
> Il serait bien de rédiger à l'avance les textes que tu tapes dans Writer, de OpenOffice.org


Tu vas dire bonjour à chaque fois?

----------


## --Lourd--

Ba en l'occurence c'est bonsoir   :<_<:

----------


## Shivaranounet

Moi je vote pour des boites de fayots

----------


## RedGuff

> Tu vas dire bonjour à chaque fois?


Bonjour.   ::):  
Absolument !   ::lol::  
J'insiste lourdement sur ma politesse excessive !   ::wub::  
(Bonsoir est possible aussi, mais parfois on lit les posts à une heure différente de l'écriture, il y a le décalage horaire ...)   :;):

----------


## albator784

je pense que ce sont les cartons qui serve a acceder a la planque de carlitos dans dead rising la cinematique donne exactement la meme vue

----------


## Erokh

> Bonjour.   
> Il serait bien de rédiger à l'avance les textes que tu tapes dans Writer, de OpenOffice.org


a mo avis il fait plutôt référence à un certain edito qui disait que on peut foutre toutes les lettres d'un mot dans le bordel (saf la dernière et la première) tout en restant parfaitement compréhensible.  :;): 

m'enfin là y'en a qui sont ratés, quand même  ::|:

----------


## Robloche

> Tu vas dire bonjour à chaque fois?


Y en a qui connaissent pas encore RedGuff...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## greenflo

+ 8 pages depuis hier soir, une entré dans wikipédia… Ce topic va rentrer dans la légende, encore un petit effort et on devrait avoir l'honneur de passer au 20 heures.

----------


## Daeke

> Bonjour.   
> Absolument !   
> J'insiste lourdement sur ma politesse excessive !   
> (Bonsoir est possible aussi, mais parfois on lit les posts à une heure diférente de l'écriture, il y a le décalage horaire ...)


Si jamais je te rencontre IRL, je commencerai toutes mes phrases par bonjour pour te faire plaisir  :;):  .

----------


## SetaSensei

Flood flood flood flood 
*pom pom pom*   ::ninja::

----------


## greenflo

Qui ne saute pas n’sait pas flooder, hé !

----------


## Nono

> Bonjour.   
> Absolument !   
> J'insiste lourdement sur ma politesse excessive !   
> (Bonsoir est possible aussi, mais parfois on lit les posts à une heure diférente de l'écriture, il y a le décalage horaire ...)


On essaie toujours de se convaincre qu'on a pas de TOC.

----------


## Sybylle

> un indice???
> regarde la 
> 
> marf on est mal si c'est ca dans les cartons... va falloir que je refasse une annonce :s


Mouarf ^^

Géant :mrgreen:
 ::XD::   ::XD::   :^_^:

----------


## finsh

> Y en a qui connaissent pas encore RedGuff...


Wow, il est grand ce forum, j'avais jamais remaqué.
Faut dire que qu'en il poste ponctuellement ça se remarque pas.
Mais là, vu qu'il poste 10 fois de suite et en pleine nuit ...

----------


## Wil2000

Boulon was here et il n'a rien posté, il doit se délecter de nos élucubrations le petit vicieux...

Sinon j'avais plus vu autant de flood depuis les forums de JoL O_ô

----------


## wardog

je propose de squatter le sujet tant qu'on a pas la reponse :s

----------


## --Lourd--

En même temp c'est ce qu'on fait depuis 21 pages   ::mellow::

----------


## wardog

lol oui en effet 
autr idee je me pointe devant les locaux de CPC evec un carton vide en demandant qu'on me le remplisse avec le contenu d'un ds cartons en photo

----------


## Concrete Donkey

L'entrée dans Wiki c'est assez puissant je dois dire.

Boulon on ze road to fame.

Sinon les cartons j'y ai pensé cette nuit et je suis finalement certain que ce sont des caisses de caca.

----------


## finsh

> lol *O*ui en effet*.*
> *A*utr*e* idée*,* je me pointe devant les locaux de CPC avec un carton vide en demandant qu'on me le remplisse avec le contenu d'un des cartons en photo*.*


Bernard se doit d'intervenir.

----------


## Abellard

Je vois que les pompes à pénis et le viagra ont bien été livré chez CPC...
Qui a répondu à un spam à la rédac?

----------


## lanef300

C'est la nouvelle énigme online de Maitre Paul Cul:
soit 10 cartons (que vous croyez hein, on voit pas les autres), sur une photo, avec apparentes 13 dalles au plafond. Sachant que ladite photo a été postée par un certain O. Boulon, combien de page de forums vont être floodées avant la sortie du prochain cpc?
envoyez vos réponses à .....

C'est pas si con, si?

----------


## --Lourd--

> e nuit et je suis finalement certain que ce sont des caisses de caca.



Canard scato   ::o:

----------


## wardog

desole Finsh
les accents j'ai un peu de mal et puis je viens de me reveiller :s

----------


## finsh

> Désolé Finsh.
> Les accents j'ai un peu de mal et puis je viens de me réveiller :s


Y'a pas que les accents.   ::ninja:: 
Ponctuations, majuscules, lettres manquantes ...   ::ninja::

----------


## Ouaflechien

Omar m'a flooder

----------


## Abellard

Ou bien ce sont des pigistes à monter soit même en kit?

----------


## wardog

> Y'a pas que les accents.  
> Ponctuations, majuscules, lettres manquantes ...


mais euhhhh vais le dire a mon cheval :P

----------


## Yoryze

Bon, essayons de faire avancer les choses !
Est-ce que le schmilblick peut se plier ?

----------


## wardog

ben apparament le schmilblick en question est en carton donc oui on peut le plier :s

----------


## Abellard

Presse non stop est en faillite, et vous commencez à stocker des cartons pour votre futur dortoir commun sous le pont neuf? Il vaut mieux être prévoyant

----------


## POPO l'hippo

C'est peut-être des cadeaux pour un futur concours...

----------


## Concrete Donkey

> C'est peut-être des cadeaux pour un futur concours...



Deja dit   :<_<:  


Je sais ! Je sais ! Je sais !

Ce sont des boites de World of Warcraft - Burning Crusade !   ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

Les cartons sont remplis de coton. C'est des amortisseurs pour pouvoir tester un futur jeu de catch Wii.

----------


## Abellard

Aparemment Omar boulon a Battu El Gringo au concours de celui qui avait la plus grosse... pile de carton

----------


## Guest

Pas mieux...

Ou alors c'est pour éviter de pedre le seul rédacteur qui, dans un moment de folie, achèterai une PS3...

A mettre en bas des fenêtres.

----------


## ZeK

http://www.canardplus.com/forums/index.php...st&p=111415

Je pense que voilà la réponse et merci à tous ceux qui ont participer au plus grand flood du monde

----------


## albator784

quand je pense qu'il y a plus de 400 reponse sur ce topic alors que omar etait simplement en train de se vanter(hinhinhin) d'avoir atteind la derniere ligne droite dans dead rising je suit vert.
Allez omar vient mettre fin au supens
.

----------


## greenflo

> Je pense que voilà la réponse et merci à tous ceux qui ont participer au plus grand flood du monde


je pense que l'on peut s'applaudir bien fort

clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap clap

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Moi je dis que c'est un fake.

De plus rien ne nous permet de relier ces deux post de façon fiable et sans equivoque.

Si ca trouve il n'y a aucun lien.

Tant qu'on ne m'aura pas officiellement (et par communiqué de presse) repondu sur la corelation entre les cartons et les reliures je resterai dubitatif.


C'est un peu facile tout ca.   ::|:

----------


## Daeke

> Si, cela prend plus de place, il suffit de regarder la photo des cartons de dimanche pour le comprendre.

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Bon ok.


Admettons.


Mais quand meme.


Le doute m'habite.   :<_<:

----------


## wardog

> Le doute m'habite.


ca fait mal?

----------


## Wil2000

Bon allez, faut plus rester là, hop hop hop, allez flooder d'autres posts, non mais... :P

----------


## Scorbut

on est passé à 5 utilisateurs ^^

----------


## ducon

Nan, un seul : moi.

----------

